# Audi TT Nuvolari special edition unveiled for Italy.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.autoblog.it/post/367102/...upe-la-nuvolari-limited-edition-a-51-900-euro


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Care to translate important relevant details? Looks like TDI only and 100 to be produced.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/114091681322/audi-tt-nuvolari-special-edition-unveiled-for-italy


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

_Google Translation_...

After communicating prices and specifications of the new Audi TT , the brand with the four rings offers a special edition of the German coupe: This is the limited edition Nuvolari . Will be produced in a numbered 100 copies and was produced to celebrate the bond between the brand and Tazio Nuvolari, the undisputed leader in the world of engines: Audi is a sponsor for 17 years of the Gran Premio Nuvolari, the classical term for historic cars of Mantua , where it will be officially presented this exclusive model.  

There are numerous distinctive aesthetic elements of this car, in particular related to the presence of the badge "Nuvolari limited edition" that we find on the door sill trims, front floor mats, a numbered plate internal and external adhesive applications. The body will be color Daytona Grey, pearl , alloy wheels aluminum Audi Sport 9Jx19 Blade with 5-spoke design, while inside are deluxe automatic air conditioning, leather package, leather multifunction sports steering wheel shaped TT plus and assistance system Rear parking.

The Audi TT Coupé Nuvolari limited edition is powered by the 2.0 TDI with ultra 184 horsepower power and 380 Nm of torque, mated to six-speed manual. The car accelerates from 0 to 100 km / h in 7.1 seconds and reaches 141 mph top speed, while the house with the four rings has stated an average fuel consumption in the combined cycle of 4.2 liters per 100 km, with emissions of CO2 of 110 g / km. Will arrive on the market in November and will have a price, for the Italian market of 51,900 euro.


----------

